# The Smurfs (movie)



## The World (Jun 18, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-owNlg6dUQ[/YOUTUBE]

3D is taking over. Papa Smurf WHYYYYYYYYY!


> They've been around for over 50 years, but for the first time they're coming to our world. The Smurfs, the little blue people from comics and TV, are getting three-dimensional in a live-action/computer-animated feature film. Watch the exclusive teaser trailer, introduced by star Neil Patrick Harris, for a first look at the new digital Smurfs, then keep reading to find out how they end up in modern-day New York City.
> 
> In the original comic strips by Peyo, and later on the animated TV show, the Smurfs lived in a European setting during the Middle Ages. The movie begins in the same era, but the Smurfs' arch-enemy Gargamel (played by Hank Azaria) invades their village and sends them running. According to director Raja Gosnell ("Scooby-Doo"), some of the Smurfs stumble into a secret part of the forest where "there's a magical portal that transports them to Central Park."
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 18, 2010)

man wth, am i really this fucking old?


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 18, 2010)

It'll be somewhere in the ballpark of Underdog and the Chipmunks movie, I assume. So, pretty bad.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 18, 2010)

I smell corny, poorly-executed jokes and a buttload of ass-shaking.(pun intended)


----------



## Jessica (Jun 18, 2010)

Not the Smurfs. 

This is just going to be so terrible and only children will enjoy it.


----------



## Tandaradei (Jun 18, 2010)

neil patrick harris makes everything awesome


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 18, 2010)

never seen the show.

won't be watching the movie.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 18, 2010)

> introduced by star Neil Patrick Harris



I need to know no more.


----------



## Chee (Jun 18, 2010)

I'll probably skip on this.


----------



## MunchKing (Jun 18, 2010)

NPH in this movie? I hope they use his singing voice.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jul 15, 2010)

*The smurfs (movie coming in 2011)*

Apparently they havnt done enough to capatalize / rape / exploit (however you want to look at it) the childhoods of people who grew up during the 80's.

Imdb page on it : 

Teaser trailor

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfMKkO5ZSFY[/YOUTUBE]


Its way to early to try and make any reasonable predictions, imo. So i guess we'll have to see further on down the line


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 15, 2010)

First words that came out of my mouth after seeing that "Oh God...why?"


----------



## Wolfarus (Jul 15, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> First words that came out of my mouth after seeing that "Oh God...why?"



For cash and lulz, obviously


----------



## Hannibal (Jul 15, 2010)

All we need is a remake of HE-mAN and Thundercats, and we call it a full out rape.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 15, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> All we need is a remake of HE-mAN and Thundercats, and we call it a full out rape.



...and Voltron


----------



## Wolfarus (Jul 15, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> All we need is a remake of HE-mAN and Thundercats, and we call it a full out rape.





Thundercats are being redone in 2011 as well. Just as a new series, not a movie


----------



## Vanthebaron (Jul 15, 2010)

Thundercat won't be too bad as long as they keep the action and story the same and keep and chateera(sp) hot I'll be ok with this but a smurfs movie is in no way a good thing


----------



## The World (Jul 15, 2010)

I made a thread awhile back.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jul 15, 2010)

The World said:


> I made a thread awhile back.



Good ol' search function. Didnt turn up a thread about it so i made one.

Blech.


----------



## Achilles (Jul 16, 2010)

This looks like a parody of these Sat cartoon adaptation movies. You got the old rap music, characters transported to the big city for no good reason, lame puns with swear words to sound cool, and almost uncanny valley CGI.


I wonder if this will manage to be a stupid as Garfield: Tale of Two Kitties where everyone is amazed to find two cats of the same exact breed that look alike.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 16, 2010)

Horrible.

When the smurfs pop up in the big city and the music starts...


----------



## Nodonn (Jul 16, 2010)

Why *the fuck* would 3d be necessary for this?


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Jul 16, 2010)

When they said in 3D, I felt like going outside and shooting a bunch of people. When is that shit going to stop


----------



## Menace (Jul 16, 2010)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> When they said in 3D, I felt like going outside and shooting a bunch of people. When is that shit going to stop



When 3-D is a given accomadation in all movie theatres. So, yeah, sit back and enjoy hearing 'In *3-D*' for a while.


----------

